
Not Your Father's Python: Amazing Powerful Frameworks - BerislavLopac
https://blog.signifai.io/not-your-fathers-python-amazing-powerful-frameworks/
======
ssijak
Cool, some random lib can serve 200 OKs 100k times per second... Not really..
How is that even remotely useful with real life uses and compared to full
featured frameworks/uses.

